# Sony KSS-213D



## MaMu (Oct 27, 2005)

Bueno, tengo un equipo Sony (serie C??-GR8) el cual tiene bandeja para 3 CD's. El problema era que no me leia los CD's, por lo que luego de limpiar el lente, me di cuenta que este no trabajaba. Cambie el lente, siendo este un KSS-213D (volvi a poner el original de Sony, como el que traia de fabrica). Pruebo el equipo y veo que el lente ahora si trabaja, pero... que pudo suceder para variar, ahora no me gira el motor que hace girar al CD's, probe como 6 veces y en un momento dado, como que quizo girar, dio un par de vueltas y se freno; no volvio a girar. Si bien entiendo de electrónica, no me dedico al audio, y es la razon de mi post. La plaqueta Sony, debajo del PickUp, parece tener todos sus componentes en buen estado (al menos eso me indicaron los instrumentos) y en el modulo de la fuente (CD-Block) tan solo hay un par de componentes, condensadores, resistencias.... Quiciera alguna sugerencia de la cualpartir para verificar y solucionar la falla, ya que me he quedado sin musica .

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Mamu, seguro que al cambiar el lente cambiaste también el punto focal, para remediar esto lo mejor es aumentar la ganancia del laser. Ese procedimiento se realiza girando el trimmer que se encuentra en el modulo en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, gíralo un poco y pruebas. De seguro que esto solucionara el problema.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, gracias fer, voy a probar girando el trimmer de a poco.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 29, 2005)

Bueno, he girado el trimmer hasta llegar a tope, habiendo probado en unas 5 posiciones diferentes, pero no hay caso. Lo que me llama la atensión, es que el cd es detectado, ya que el lente solo sube cuando efectivamente hay cd en la bandeja, pero este no puede ser leido y el motor que gira el cd ni se mueve. Lo curioso es que en ninguna de las pruebas el motor haya girado, esto es comun? es decir, con o sin cd, el motor no deberia giarar al menos para que el lector leyera el serial del cd? Siendo que este fuera de foco... tendria que girar el trimmer milimetricamente? (es bastante incomodo ya que debo desarmar para poder girar, puesto que no me pasa el destornillador  )
Sera problema de paralaje?

Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Mamu, el motor debe girar al arrancar así no tenga el CD, es como parte de la secuencia. Aunque el ajuste del trimmer debe ser muy fino, si el motor al principio no te gira, yo deduciría que el problema esta en otro lado.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 29, 2005)

Mamu, yo no soy experto en esto de los CD players pero me he dado con algunos (sin mucho éxito, debo decirte).

Siempre me fijo en "CD Player/ROM troubleshooting Notes" :

http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/cdfaq.htm

Allí dice que si el motor de "spindle" que es el que gira el CD, no funciona, entonces las posibles fallas pueden ser:

_"Common problems: partially shorted motor, shorted or open winding, dry/worn bearings, defective electronics. The brushless type are much less likely to have electrical problems."
_

...bueno, en este párrafo no es mucho lo que dice pero todo apunta a un fallo del motor o de su electrónica de control. Fíjate en la guía a ver si se te ilumina el foco.   Ese motor siempre debe girar ya que según dice esta guía y como acota Fer, el giro es parte del proceso de cierre de la bandeja y el fín es balancear el CD cuando éste se carga, y se efectúa así no haya CD en la bandeja.

Bueno, espero que te ayuda (mándame el firmware).

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 29, 2005)

Sin duda debe ser la logica de control del motor, ya que el motor anda (lo he probado).


----------



## raulonline (Nov 1, 2005)

Amigo, debes revisar el cable flexible que conecta al pickup, tal vez este dañado.


----------



## spacho (Nov 2, 2005)

Mamu, raulonline tiene razón ya que me paso un par de veces que le echaba la culpa 1º al laser y despues al motor sp. y al final era la cinta que conecta el laser con la placa (se cortan las pistas)  
espero que te sirva


----------



## Mavila (Nov 8, 2005)

Sres. yo recomendaria a todos que cuando cambien el optical de un equipo sea este de cualquier marca no ajustar el trimpot que viene en el mismo, ya que corren el riesgo de dañarlo o generar un funcionamiento inadecuado ya que esta unidad viene ajustado de fabrica y con las especificaciones de consumo de  corriente impreso en el mismo papelito que esta pegado encima del famoso trimpot, ¿entonces que es lo aconsejable?  revisar que no este colocado la proteccion de la unidad lo que consiste en un punto de soldadura que une un par de pistas que se encuentra ubicado en la parte inferior izquierda de la unidad mirando de frente al trimpot, si todavia tiene la soldadura  se debe quitarla con cuidado de no recalentarla, luego ver que exista laser en la unidad cuando hace el intento de lectura, el lente debe hacer el enfoque respectivo moviendose de arriba hacia abajo un par de veces es en ese mismo instante que el motor spindle debe girar, si no hay disco colocado solo hara intentos de giro, si se tiene colocado un disco lo debe de leer siempre y cuando los flats que conectan a los diferentes circuitos esten en buenas condiciones, en mi experiencia como tecnico muchas veces tuve que resoldar los integrados que estan en la tarjeta de CD. les recomiendo tener especial cuidado al hacer esto ya que podrian dañar irremediablemente la tarjeta y no quedaria otra que andar buscando otra.  luego lavarla con thiner y secarla con una secadora de cabello sin recalentarla. suerte con el trabajo a realizar


----------



## grava (Nov 10, 2005)

colega,
le sugiero, quitar el punto de seguridad que tienes la unidad, acaso no lo ha hecho.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 10, 2005)

spacho dijo:
			
		

> Mamu, raulonline tiene razón ya que me paso un par de veces que le echaba la culpa 1º al laser y despues al motor sp. y al final era la cinta que conecta el laser con la placa (se cortan las pistas)
> espero que te sirva



Lo he revisado y he probado la continuidad y parece estar ok. 
De todas maneras al reemplazar el pick up ha venido con cable nuevo.
Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 10, 2005)

grava dijo:
			
		

> colega,
> le sugiero, quitar el punto de seguridad que tienes la unidad, acaso no lo ha hecho.



He vuelto a restablecer la posición del trimpot a como viene de fabrica, pero revisando al pie de la letra lo que ha explicado el colega mavila, no he podido encontrar el punto de seguridad. El lente intenta focalizar con movimiento ascendente y descendente, pero motor bundle no ha de girar en ningun momento. Voy a ver si logro dar con este punto.

Gracias.


----------



## Mavila (Nov 10, 2005)

Mamu, revisando todas las respuestas concluyo que te enviaré una foto del optical mostrandote exactamente cual es el seguro o punto de soldadura a retirar de la unidad luego trataré de conseguir el diagrama de la etapa de CD de este modelo, ahora es cuando te comento que tengo algunos diagramas de Sony el cual pudiera compartirlo con el que lo necesite, ya que estuve trabajando en una service de Sony durante dos años y medio, y  ese modelo si lo he reparado y no es tan  problematico si trabajas con cuidado.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 10, 2005)

Mavila dijo:
			
		

> Mamu, revisando todas las respuestas concluyo que te enviaré una foto del optical mostrandote exactamente cual es el seguro o punto de soldadura a retirar de la unidad luego trataré de conseguir el diagrama de la etapa de CD de este modelo, ahora es cuando te comento que tengo algunos diagramas de Sony el cual pudiera compartirlo con el que lo necesite, ya que estuve trabajando en una service de Sony durante dos años y medio, y  ese modelo si lo he reparado y no es tan  problematico si trabajas con cuidado.



Te agradecería que me puedas enviar la foto de la óptica para ver donde localizar el seguro.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 12, 2005)

Ya he removido el punto de seguridad del KSS-123D, y el trimpot se haya en el punto que ha venido seteado de fábrica.
El tema es el siguiente:
Inserto el CD en una de las 3 bandejas, y cuando llega a ésta comienza la secuencia, pero el motor spindle sigue sin girar con o sin cd. La óptica al estar un CD puesto, inicia los movimientos hacia arriba y hacia abajo pero no lee el CD y el motor tampoco gira, con lo que luego pasa a la siguiente bandeja y hace exactamente lo mismo, en cualquiera de las 3 bandejas (el quipo tiene bandeja para 3 CDs). He revisado los cables cinta y no presentan ningún tipo de corte (medí continuidad). He retirado la plaqueta donde se haya el pickup y el motor, y probando el motor éste gira sin inconvenientes.

Consegui un web muy buena, la cual quiero compartir con ustedes. Ahi estan muchos Manuales de Servicio, incluyendo el del Sony HDC-GR8
http://www.denom.com/service_manual_en.asp


Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 12, 2005)

Llego a la conclución que el ic motor/coil/drive esta malo. Voy a revisarlo.
Ahi les dejo la referencia del Ic en el circuito.
En teoria, por lo que veo en todo el diagrama, cuando la óptica realiza la secuencia de focalización para la lectura del toc, el motor de spindle debería recibir los pulsos, por ende, voy a probar de medir los puntos +SP y -SP del motor cuando la óptica realice esta secuencia. Deberia tener 3.6v y 2,9 v. (3.2v)

el ic es un BA5941FP


----------



## MaMu (Nov 12, 2005)

*PROBLEMA SOLUCIONADO*

Efectivamente volvió la música.
Al final, tenia un corte en el cable plano del pick up, cuando lo saque para medir, conducía sin problemas, pero al doblarse no, esto se debia a que tenia un globo de aire, lo solucioné planchando el cable para quitar el aire del medio.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Mavila (Nov 13, 2005)

Mamu, disculpa la demora, me alegra que hayas encontrado la solucion a esta falla, y gracias por el link, revisé en mis archivos y no tenia el diagrama del GR8 luego comparando con el GR5 me di cuenta que la tarjeta de CD es la misma solo que el GR5 tiene una bandeja para 01 CD y el GR8 es para 03 CD´s de todas maneras lo prometido es deuda te envio la foto de un optical KSS-213C indicando el seguro de la unidad el cual consiste en un punto de soldadura que hay que retirar al momento de instalarlo en el mecanismo


----------



## raulonline (Nov 18, 2005)

Me alegra lo hayas solucionado.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 19, 2005)

Gracias a Ustedes por su atención y tiempo.
Seguramente esto servirá en un futuro para quien necesite circunstancialmente referencias a la hora del reemplazo de una Optica. 

Saludos.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Feb 23, 2009)

hola amigos regresando al tema se me rompio el eje del motor donde va el cd, alguien sabe si se puede conseguir el  motor solo o si viene todo el mecanismo?


----------



## jjms17 (Sep 10, 2010)

Y tengo un poblema, tengo un equipo Sony Genezy no tengo por el momento el nombre, pero tiene el problema de que no lee los discos, hice pruebas y resulto que era el laser y ya cambie el cable plano del laser junto con el laser nuevo, le quite el punto de soldadura, asta cambie el cable que une la badeja de discos hacia la placa de circuitos grande, y ahora ya esta peor, yano gira el diso y no hace nada el laser, el laser es un kss-213c...spero puedan hacesorarme,,,salu2.


----------



## ALFSCVE (Sep 30, 2010)

MaMu dijo:


> *PROBLEMA SOLUCIONADO*
> 
> Efectivamente volvió la música.
> Al final, tenia un corte en el cable plano del pick up, cuando lo saque para medir, conducía sin problemas, pero al doblarse no, esto se debia a que tenia un globo de aire, lo solucioné planchando el cable para quitar el aire del medio.
> ...





Disculpa, podrias ser mas especifico en cuanto al corte del cable plano, resoldaste la parte del corte ? y no entiendo lo de la burbuja de aire ?

Saludos y espero tu respuesta !!


----------



## wiliam1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo aquí en este foro, y tengo un problema con un estéreo SONY MHC-RG550, que es de 3CD'S, el problema es que cuando reproduzco un disco y pulso STOP, el disco se detiene y luego empieza a girar pero de forma contraria y por ejemplo si después de eso quiero cambiar de disco, como este está girando, claro que al momento de bajar y tocar con la bandeja ó charola pues  el disco se raya, si alguien sabe o me puede ayudar le agradecería mucho. Soy estudiante en la carrera de Ing. Electrónica y ya tengo un buen tiempo tratando de repararlo. los cables flexibles están bien (nuevos). Al mismo tiempo, me dí cuenta que hay un chip o C.I. en la tarjeta del lector Láser que se calienta mucho y a veces creo que por el no lee discos. Otro problema es que a veces me marca un error en el display: " MECHA ERROR".


----------



## wiliam1 (Ene 17, 2012)

Mavila dijo:


> Mamu, revisando todas las respuestas concluyo que te enviaré una foto del optical mostrandote exactamente cual es el seguro o punto de soldadura a retirar de la unidad luego trataré de conseguir el diagrama de la etapa de CD de este modelo, ahora es cuando te comento que tengo algunos diagramas de Sony el cual pudiera compartirlo con el que lo necesite, ya que estuve trabajando en una service de Sony durante dos años y medio, y  ese modelo si lo he reparado y no es tan  problematico si trabajas con cuidado.



Será que tengas un diagrama para estereo sony MHC-RG550? es que el estereo me marca un error  "MECHA ERROR", esto me lo dá despues de un momento, como 1 o 2 minutos despues del encendido, y ultimamente lo que hace es protegerse, apagandose y el led del boton de encendido se queda parpandeando y tengo que desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar para encenderlo de nuevo. aveces el mensaje de MECHA ERROR sale al instante, o aveces demora unos minutos pero antes no se me apagaba o no se protegia. Si me podrias pasar ese diagrama te agradeceria mucho.


----------

